# Holy crap, hog loves green beans!



## Gibbz (Jan 17, 2011)

Wow! I've fed him different vegetables before, but green beans seem to be his favourite thus far! :shock: 
He was climbing out his cage so he could find more!

Haha, I just found this funny and interesting. Little hoglette, hehe.
:lol:


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

I've tried green beans 3 times and still rejected lol. I'm jealous.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Hehe, it's always fun to find something that they go crazy over! I gave veggies in baby food form and Lily was alright with green beans, but they weren't as much of a hit as green peas! I've read that many hogs seem to like peas, so Quinn, perhaps you could give those a try if you haven't already? I've also read of a lot of hogs enjoying carrots, but Lily seemed convinced that they were poisonous. :roll:


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

I've tried carrots too lol. I never thought of peas because I don't like them myself lol. But I will give it try! Both are starting to put some weight on even though I've added a weight control food to their diet. So I've been really trying to get them to like fruits and veggies.


----------



## Gibbz (Jan 17, 2011)

Yes! Mr. Hedgie loves peas! A big hit.
As well, potatoes, carrots and corn! I try not to feed him a lot of corn/carrot because of the sugar cotent though!


----------

